
You don't know Lefsetz? - rspivak
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2015/05/you-dont-know-lefsetz.html
======
omarforgotpwd
This assumes it is widely known what you "need to know" to do your job well.
Many people have succeeded imemsely in disrupting an industry without knowing
much about it because they knew a lot about something else that turned out to
be useful. (See Apple and the belief that "computer guys are not just going to
come in and make a phone")

------
pdog
Alternative hypothesis: you can be very successful in your field without
knowing about some celebrity.

------
bbcbasic
I'm sure I don't know a whole bunch of famous programmers. But I do just fine
and my employer is happy with my work.

Don't see how name dropping helps get things done.

------
ericzawo
I love tons of Seth's work, but this smacks of "hurr durr these kids don't
respect the O.G.'s! Why in my day..."

